# Off Smell In Clothes Washer



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

You know the how laundry smells when it is forgotten in the clothes washer? Well there is no laundry in there and my washer stinks! Any advice on how to get the smell out? Thanks!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it a front loader or a top loader?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a top loader and I've run my machine without any laundry, but on a full load setting, for a full cycle, on the hot water setting, with a cup or two of white vinegar in the wash and rinse water.

Seems to clear up the problem nicely.

I don't know what you'd do for a front loader though :shrug:


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

It is a top loading, and I will try the vinegar! Thank you! :0)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

If Vinegar does not fix it... try a cup of bleach in a full wash water and run it for about 15 min. It sounds like a mildew is trying to set in. Good luck!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

If it is a front loader, you need to clean in and around and under the flap of the rubber seal with a diluted vinegar solution.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

One way to keep this from happening again is to leave the lid open on a top loader and the door open on a front loader. It is amazing the amount of moisture that is left behind after doing a load of laundry. If the washer is aired out and dry, no nasty smell; no mold/mildew.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Clean the cowling seal well. It may be slimey gross and have hay in it off of my barn clothes /

OR...sometimes the hose /drain filter can be catching little junk and have that mildew stink growing in the gunk.

-scrt crk


----------

